# 22 pistols with laser sight



## Michelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi all,
Looking for a 22 pistol with crimson trace laser sight. I've been searching the internet and am not finding any 22 pistols with the laser sight. Don't they make 22s with laser sights? Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Michelle said:


> Hi all,
> Looking for a 22 pistol with crimson trace laser sight. I've been searching the internet and am not finding any 22 pistols with the laser sight. Don't they make 22s with laser sights? Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


I think that for a CTC equipped .22 you would have to buy the gun and the grips separate and your only options appear to be a Ruger MKII / MKIII or a 1911 pattern pistol with a .22 conversion kit. I have not seen a .22 auto from the factory with the Crimson Trace grips.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

The easiest way to do this is to buy one of the more common .22 pistols available and purchase the Laser option of your choice.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 23, 2011)

By more common, which ones would you suggest? Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Michelle said:


> By more common, which ones would you suggest? Thanks!


Probably the Ruger MKIII. A 1911 (even in .22) is not cheap and once you add in the laser you'll end up spending less on the Ruger + laser.

And just out of curiosity, this gun/laser is not intended for self-defense, right?


----------



## Michelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, self defense..against chipmunks and squirrels.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Michelle said:


> Yes, self defense..against chipmunks and squirrels.


Good, just checking. :smt083


----------



## Michelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Why were you curious? not a high enough caliber for self-defense, or did it have to do with the sight?


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

> By more common, which ones would you suggest? Thanks!


The Rugers are probably the most popular, though I would have to say that the Browning Buckmark is probably close. Ruger has a huge aftermaket following which make it nice for add-ons and accessories. Not sure about other brands, but Ruger includes a Weaver style mounting base with the gun, it makes mounting an optic painless. Just an idea, but for your evil squirrels, have you considered a Red dot? I stuck a cheap one on my MK3 and it works quite well. There are some Red Dot/Laser Combos out there as well, though I can't speak to durability. Sightmark and BSA make them, while I wouldn't necessarily stick one on a .500 S&W, they will likely be ok on a .22. 
Example:
Sightmark Laser Dual Shot Reflex Red Dot Sight 1x 4 MOA Dot Matte - MidwayUSA


----------

